

“Beethoven .. ” This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim - bozho

Why recording studios are allowed to claim copyright on classical pieces?
======
detaro
(I assume, without knowing the specific example) they are not claiming
copyright on the piece, they are claiming copyright on a specific recording
they created.

------
paulrpotts
I once put up a YouTube video of "Auld Lang Syne." I was playing this song
myself on guitar, double-tracked to provide a backing track. I got a copyright
claim from YouTube.

The lyric we all know was written in 1788, although he may have adapted
existing folk lyrics. The actual melody is probably borrowed from an older
folk melody. And of course since it was my performance, I held the copyright
to it.

In this case as others have said, the copyright is on the recording. But
YouTube's automated copyright-infringement detection is legendary at being
somewhat dumb.

------
benologist
It's their performance of the music that is copyright, not the music itself.

